# Is there anything to make a crib cozier?



## allborntogrow (Dec 31, 2007)

Our newest addition is 10 days old, and the although the crib is the last place he usually sleeps, but I like to have the option. The problem is he seems to be boycotting his crib - and who can blame him? It's huge and he's little and it's just not as cozy as sleeping with mommy. Like I said, though, I do like to have the option of putting him down in the crib, at least for a little bit. Is there any safe products out there that can make a crib cozier? I haven't heard good things about those positioners . . . might I have to bite the bullet and shell out some money for a co-sleeper or bassinet?

Thanks!


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

What I had to do with my DD was place a heating pad on the mattress (and remove it before I laid her down of coure) IME the mattress was just HARD and cold and DD didn't like it, the heating pad (on med/low) warmed the mattress just enough that going from mama's arms to a (mostly) unfamilier sleep surface wasn't such a shock.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

We bought a wool mattress pad for the crib. She really didn't start sleeping in it until about a year. I also tried putting a heated rice sock in our co-sleeper as she would also startle awake at being put down. However, it was hard to time it exactly and the bed would often cool off before I could get her down. The heating pad sounds like a good idea.


----------



## tomanola (Mar 30, 2008)

My baby didn't start using his crib until around 5 months old, when he could fall out of the bed by rolling over and over...

What helped the transition was putting pieces of cloth that smelled like me ( a receiving blanket that I put between him and me while nursing, for example). Now that he's older and very mobile, and the risk of suffocation is extremely low, I put sometimes my pillow on his side, or some receiving blankets rolled on his side.

HTH


----------

